# My first vivarium feedback welcome



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello all I'm almost done setting up my first vivarium. 
I have a ton of experience with large lizards and snakes but this is my first attempt at vivarium and dart frogs

This is a 24x18x24 exo
I'm planning on two azureus 
I used a bio dude kits 
Drain layer 
Screen 
Terra flora 
Light spqg mixed in
Lights are spectrual designs led 
Spring tails and dwarf whites added 
There is a ton of hiding behind the cork bark on the back side plus a couple dug out caves underneath 
I am still trying to determine what vine I would like to put up in the upper left corner to trail down 

Probably about 3 weeks old at this point 
Still getting fruit flys under me l
Anything major I should consider 







View attachment 300629
View attachment 300630


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

I would recommend clearing some more floor space (particularly underneath the cork ramp) and if you like the look of the broms keep them but they won’t use them. The big vriesea’s they would use are too big for this tank. If it were me I’d cut the top off the underneath piece and then glue the two together which so it would look like just a longer single piece.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Lincoln B said:


> I would recommend clearing some more floor space (particularly underneath the cork ramp) and if you like the look of the broms keep them but they won’t use them. The big vriesea’s they would use are too big for this tank. If it were me I’d cut the top off the underneath piece and then glue the two together which so it would look like just a longer single piece.


Thanks 
There actually is a lot of floor space under the cork you just can't see it in the photo
This is what it looks like under but still not the best pic
This was when I first set it up


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I like your angled approach to you set up. I also like your plant choices. However, I would move the bromeliad from the back corner and place it elsewhere and put taller plants in its place.
Like:
Philodendron Moonlight – a little lofty 20" to 24". 
White Rabbits foot fern - 12 inches long and 6 inches wide.
Calathea Roseopicta Pink – around 20"

I feel something with a little height could balance it. 

I look forward when your setup grows out some.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

GEG64 said:


> I like your angled approach to you set up. I also like your plant choices. However, I would move the bromeliad from the back corner and place it elsewhere and put taller plants in its place.
> Like:
> Philodendron Moonlight – a little lofty 20" to 24".
> White Rabbits foot fern - 12 inches long and 6 inches wide.
> ...


Thanks that's not a bad idea I have the big brom in a upside down coconut Hut with hole drilled in it 
I actually am doing a 55 gal right now I could move it to that tank but maybe it will fit in that hole in that rock face in the corner


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

GEG64 said:


> I like your angled approach to you set up. I also like your plant choices. However, I would move the bromeliad from the back corner and place it elsewhere and put taller plants in its place.
> Like:
> Philodendron Moonlight – a little lofty 20" to 24".
> White Rabbits foot fern - 12 inches long and 6 inches wide.
> ...


Looks good moving that brom


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah. I like it there too. Looks good 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

GEG64 said:


> Yeah. I like it there too. Looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah that's going look good that pathos and Goodyera aureum will fill that corner out nicely
And I really like the moonlight I think that's what will go there


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah I really like the moonlight.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

I like it and I think it's absolutely fine for a pair of azureus. 

However, I see a lot of sphagnum on the ground floor, I don't know if it's just the picture, but there is no need for a spagnum layer.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello,

Unless all the pictures are misleading then I still don't see a ton of usable floorspace for the frogs. 

The cork "ramp" could have been used as an additional piece of "floorspace" but because it's covered in moss (I'm not sure if you did this intentionally or if the moss grew there in its own) the frogs won't, in my experience, spend much, if any, time there. The same goes for all the other spots that are moss laden. 

I keep all my large bodied terrestrial frogs in 36x18x18" (or larger) tanks. For me, to use anything smaller than a 36x18" footprint the tank would have to be absolutely perfectly landscaped to maximize usable space for the frogs.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

DendroJoris said:


> I like it and I think it's absolutely fine for a pair of azureus.
> 
> However, I see a lot of sphagnum on the ground floor, I don't know if it's just the picture, but there is no need for a spagnum layer.


There is sone mixed in the soil I am starting to pull it out as I plant I don't need near that much in there


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unless all the pictures are misleading then I still don't see a ton of usable floorspace for the frogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks
The ramp is resting on a small tube under it so the entire size of the cork ramp is available under it. I have a pic you where you can see all the way through one side to the other. Put it won't let me post it for some reason 
I did put the moss on but I could take it off
And put it in my 55 gal I'm building for lueks


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the tips! I'm really liking It more than before
I pulled some moss off which I will need to do with my 55 too for my lroks when ready 
Pulled a good bit of spat out of the soil and opened up a spot for a moon light Philo


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice viv! What is the big green bromeliad? I like how fat the leaves are.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

GEG64 said:


> Yeah I really like the moonlight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 tincs bakhuis (Jul 8, 2021)

Are you still going to put a tallish plant in the right corner?


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

2 tincs bakhuis said:


> Are you still going to put a tallish plant in the right corner?


Yeah I planted a moonlight Philodendron. You can secit in my last pic it will completely fill that corner


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Very nice vivarium! I recently created my first one also, and it is very rewarding to see it all come together!


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Very nice vivarium! I recently created my first one also, and it is very rewarding to see it all come together!


It is. Thank you


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you all for the help I added a rock ledge and another brom this morning 
I am starting to see baby dwarf whites crawling around just under the leaf litter and I have no mold anyplace which I feel like tells me my springtails are doing well 
Plants are thriving. 
I think I'm ready for a pair of azureus


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback! I added a rock ledge and moved some moss on and stuck a a baby tears under to trail down. This tank is ready to go! I was really wanting to put a couple azures in there but the patricia has caught my eye also now. I have a 40 gallon breeder that im about to start i think inmay put the azures in there it will have a foam back ground so i will plant mostly in the back ground and have more floor space in that
one.


----------



## ANudibranch28 (Apr 24, 2021)

I really love what you did with the angled piece of wood and moss. However, if you don’t have an auto mister or fogger that stuffs going to dry out. Also I agree with others: take out the bromeliad in the back and replace it with hard scape, not another plant. Then put the bromeliad on that hardscape. 4/5 keep it up!


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

ANudibranch28 said:


> I really love what you did with the angled piece of wood and moss. However, if you don’t have an auto mister or fogger that stuffs going to dry out. Also I agree with others: take out the bromeliad in the back and replace it with hard scape, not another plant. Then put the bromeliad on that hardscape. 4/5 keep it up!


Thanks. I hand mist 2-3 times and most that moss pretty heavy it's always wet. 
I'm seriously considering taking that big brom out all together and putting it in another tank. That pathos is going to easily fill that side uo


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

ANudibranch28 said:


> I really love what you did with the angled piece of wood and moss. However, if you don’t have an auto mister or fogger that stuffs going to dry out. Also I agree with others: take out the bromeliad in the back and replace it with hard scape, not another plant. Then put the bromeliad on that hardscape. 4/5 keep it up!


I think yall were right I like it like this 
I think the only thing I may do is pack a trailing vine in the top corner


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Im ready for my azureus


----------



## 2 tincs bakhuis (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

A little more work and growing in


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Home to a couple of sub adult azureus now!


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Well friend, you did it. 
All of your hard work has paid off and in my opinion it looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks I'm really happy with it! 
The frogs love it as far as I can tell


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, I'm sure they will be happy in their home  

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Well done. Looks great. Azureus are so cool.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

3 month update! This thing has changed so much!


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Matp75 said:


> 3 month update! This thing has changed so much!
> View attachment 302075


Looks great! 

What is that vine-like plant coming down from the top?

Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is that vine-like plant coming down from the top?
> 
> ...


Thanks thats baby’s tears


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

6 month update. Lots of pruning has occurred the baby's tears have exploded and have been used to propagate 3 other tanks 
And two very healthy and happy azureus live in here probably for ever


----------

